# Replacing cladding on a door



## Just Bill

This is unusual for an Andersen product, and there is a ten year warranty on such problems, but I am surprised at their response. When the door was installed, there was a warranty card stating the installed date, they should honor that. I have had few issues with their products, but they have always taken care of them quickly.


----------



## Jkinnamon

*Anderson Patio door vinyl cladding separation*

I have an Anderson patio door (French doors) with vinyl cladding outside. It's 13 years old and 2 years ago, the vinyl started separating from wood panel. I have glued several times but only last 4-6 months. Any feedback on how to repair would be appreciated since its no longer under warranty.


----------



## HomeSealed

I have had a few clients with similar experience to the OP. Once the warranty is up, Andersen washes their hands of it. Actually had one recently where we replaced some 9 year old Renewals that they would not warranty with the woodgrain interior blistering and peeling up. Not sure what the exact reasoning for the denial was, but I know that the current homeowner was not the original purchaser. Also, to be fair to Andersen, the my experience with warranty coverage has been fairly similar across the board as wood products go, with the exception of Marvin whom I've seen bend over backwards on more than one occasion, even when products were more than a year out of warranty.
Regarding a fix for the issues described, there is nothing you can do that will be anything more than a band-aid. Either reattach the original cladding with adhesive, or you could possibly have someone come out and clad it with custom bent aluminum, but neither option will be a long term fix, nor will it provided a stellar fit and finish.


----------



## Jkinnamon

Spoke with Anderson yesterday. Although my warranty expired in 2009, they offered to replace the doors at 30% of retail, cover shipping, and provide another 10 year warranty. HomeSealed, thanks for response, for the cost, it makes sense to replace instead of continuous maintenance.


----------



## HomeSealed

Not a bad deal that they've offered. Kudos to Andersen


----------



## rossfingal

It's good to see Andersen; starting to react to so much -
"bad press"!


----------

